# White cloud advice?



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

So i recently picked up a group of 6 more white clouds to add to my school. They were quickly accepted into the group but one is worryingly thin and I'm not sure if he has been stunted in some way or not but he just looks off... i didn't see him until they were already in the tank

he doesn't appear to be ill in any way, the tank he came from was very crowded so i assume he just wasn't getting food


















he’s to the left in the top image and near the middle in the bottom. you can see another one from the same group to the right in the bottom image. as you can see both aren’t as ‘fat’ as my previous group, but this one is terrifyingly thin. 



he is active and eating and seems to swim fine, his fins aren’t clamped (im just bad at getting him at the right moment of movement, these guys never stay still)


but is he just skinny or is he deformed? his mouth/face seems very blunt :/ does he just need food or should he be culled?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

He doesn't look full grown to me. It's possible he still has some growing and filling out to do.


----------



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

he's the same length as the rest in the group that I got, but he looks like a stick. that's more then just needing to grow a bit more... He is shorter then the older minnows, that makes sense, but he shouldn't look like /that/.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

probably just needs to be fed, but keep an eye on him.

most likely a male.


----------

